# FDNY'S Medics Burned in Bid to Attend Fire Academy



## Jon (Sep 29, 2005)

FDNY'S Medics Burned in Bid to Attend Fire Academy

Updated: 09-26-2005 03:52:09 PM


ANGELA MONTEFINISE
Courtesy of The New York Post


A "severe staffing crisis" in the Fire Department's EMT division has cost a group of medics their promotions to the Fire Academy, according to their union - and they are not happy about it.

A group of 26 EMTs were slated to start at the academy tomorrow, but received word from their union Friday night that their promotions had gone up in smoke.

"We got a call out of the blue saying, 'Sorry, but you're not going to start at the academy after all,' " said one furious EMT, who has been waiting for 13 years to become a firefighter.

"This is my dream. I took the test. I took the physical. I resigned as an EMT. And now I have to go back?"

Bob Ungar, a representative of District Council 37's Local 2507 Uniformed EMTs and Paramedics Union, said the pending closing of St. Mary's Hospital in Brooklyn - coupled with a huge number of EMTs being promoted to the academy - has caused a "severe shortage" of "men on the street."

"This is a tough thing, but the department planned to promote too many people," he said.

Rest Here: Clicky


----------



## rescuecpt (Sep 29, 2005)

Such is life in NYC.


----------



## ECC (Sep 30, 2005)

A few things to note:

This is a backdoor into the FDNY...certainly not the way 99% of the Firefighters got on the job. It is not exactly a popular program with many of them. 

Also, none of these EMTs or Paramedics are loosing their seniority, simply their date to enter the academy has been pushed back until January due to (gasp) poor planning on the part of the EMS Bureau (command, thingy...whatever it is called today). 

Like Erica says...such is life in NYC, not to mention as a FDNY EMS member.


----------



## Wingnut (Sep 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ECC_@Sep 30 2005, 05:13 PM
> * A few things to note:
> 
> This is a backdoor into the FDNY...certainly not the way 99% of the Firefighters got on the job. It is not exactly a popular program with many of them.
> ...


 Jeez the article makes it sound like it's the end of thier careers.

I hate melodrama <_<


----------



## Jon (Sep 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut+Sep 30 2005, 07:31 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Wingnut @ Sep 30 2005, 07:31 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-ECC_@Sep 30 2005, 05:13 PM
> * A few things to note:
> 
> This is a backdoor into the FDNY...certainly not the way 99% of the Firefighters got on the job. It is not exactly a popular program with many of them.
> ...


Jeez the article makes it sound like it's the end of thier careers.

I hate melodrama <_< [/b][/quote]
 My understanding is that, "as of now" the date is going to be January, but they are worried they will get pushed back further.

Also, if you got paperwork saying you got in, and started X day, wouldn't you be ticked off if they said "nah, we changed our mind"????

Jon


----------



## Wingnut (Sep 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Sep 30 2005, 09:02 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Sep 30 2005, 09:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My understanding is that, "as of now" the date is going to be January, but they are worried they will get pushed back further.

Also, if you got paperwork saying you got in, and started X day, wouldn't you be ticked off if they said "nah, we changed our mind"????

Jon [/b][/quote]
 Of course I would, and I have been, similar things have happened to me, it's just the way the article reads, it sounds like they were all set then rescinded on it with no chance of them holding the program at all.


----------



## ECC (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Sep 30 2005, 09:02 PM
> *
> Also, if you got paperwork saying you got in, and started X day, wouldn't you be ticked off if they said "nah, we changed our mind"????
> 
> Jon *


 Well, the fact of the matter is...until you are sworn in...you are not sworn in. 

They are not loosing seniority, although I am not certain how they are adjusting the pay (most EMTs and Medics earn more than an entry Firefighter). 

I would be ticked off, but certainly NOT suprised!


----------

